# R.I.P. Larry Watson



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Larry Watson was and still is a legend in the world of custom paint. Many of his techniques and methods are still being used to this day. 

"In 1960 Larry applied his first Metalflake job on Ron Aguirre's Corvette, the X-Sonic (The first car to have a hydraulic suspension). The X-Sonic also featured Watson's first fade paint job. As Aguirre kept modifying the car, Watson painted it six times. Between 1960 and 1966 Larry got tired of all the masking and striping, and he started doing mostly straight candies with Metalflake or Pearl tops, or Pearl bottoms with matching Candy tops."

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/hotnews/100...away/index.html

Check out photos of his work from the late '50's and early '60's. You can see his influence on low riders a few years later. Besides being know for paint, he was one of the first to have hydraulics on some of his cars.

http://www.kustomrama.com/index.php?title=Larry_Watson


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

A sad day in lowrider history


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

RIP TO A LEGEND :angel:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

R.I.P. Larry Watson, One of the best to ever do it.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 6 2010, 01:19 PM~18246319
> *RIP TO A LEGEND :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

First car with hydraulics:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks DrasticNYC for posting those great photos of Larry's work.
Those 2 recent photos of that lace paint truck are a nice homage to 
the man who did it first. I'm sure Larry's smiling up there in that big
spray booth in the sky.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

R.I.P. to an innovator in the entire world of custom cars!

RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sometimes I think many people take for granted those who paved the way for us, not realizing, without them setting the standards, we wouldn't be where we are now...
R.I.P. Larry Watson


----------

